# Happier Holidays Lease Program From BMW Santa Barbara -- the birthplace of Bimmerfest



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*The Bimmerfest.com Internet Special 2014*
*An Exclusive Offer for our California-based Members*

Getting the perfect car and the best deal are as easy as 1,2,3! From now until the end of December we are proud to offer Bimmerfest members the opportunity to custom order the BMW of their dreams....all at incredible year-end pricing! Why custom order? It's simple. Nowadays the range of packages and stand-alone options creates a situation where literally thousands of combinations are possible. Custom orders lead to high levels of customer satisfaction as buyers get everything they want and don't have to "settle" for second or third choices -- and pay for options and equipment they don't want. Plus, *custom-orders are the only way to take advantage of BMWs amazing Port-Installed Accessory ("PIA") Program*. And, with most BMW SAVs (X3, X4, X5, X6) that are assembled right here in North America, custom ordered vehicles frequently arrive at the dealership...from first computer keystroke to customer delivery...in as little as 30 days. In cases where the vehicle is assembled in Germany, we are able to "lock" the Happier Holidays incentives here on the West Coast until April 3rd allowing for custom orders that include European Deliveries!





































Through the end of the year you also have the option of purchasing or leasing from our current inventory at special Bimmerfest pricing as well!

In either case, I received a mandate from the Big Man at The Top to make deals that dig deeper than we've ever offered before for cars listed on our website which you can peruse at www.BMWSANTABARBARA.com. Again, *this is a California-only targeted offer*.

:thumbup:


----------



## EatonZ26 (Jun 27, 2014)

Is there a reason why for some cars the residuals on a 39 month lease is higher than on a 36 month lease?


----------



## Haris335 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for putting this program information together Jon. We really missed it!

:thumbup:


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

BMW seems to like the 39 month leases this month. They want to make all of us to buy the next car in February or March for some reason. I wonder whether the money factor is different for the 39 month deals.

So when it says "holiday", does that mean Thanksgiving->Christmas or just Christmas?


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Personally do not like the 39 month for that reason...gets me off the end of year cycle that I find advantageous. Glad I got mine done last month.

Kudos to Adrian again for his help - three times now.


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

This is great. So if I have a car coming in on order and have UDE credit, I'm assuming I can take advantage of the UDE and Happier holidays credit as opposed to the 1k innovations credit?


----------



## ae86pwr (Sep 2, 2004)

64% for X1 for 39m ... now that's some pushing!
I would go with 2.8i because it gets the 8-speed auto instead of the 3.5i which gets the old 6 speed auto


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ae86pwr said:


> 64% for X1 for 39m ... now that's some pushing!
> I would go with 2.8i because it gets the 8-speed auto instead of the 3.5i which gets the old 6 speed auto


If I needed a new BMW I would be all over the 39 month X1 deal.

:angel:


----------



## bnguyen1983 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hm looks like residual went down on a lot of the 4 series.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Does anyone know if the residuals for the leftover 2014's are the same as the ones listed above for the 2015's??


----------



## StarFlare (May 21, 2004)

What's the annual allowed mileage for these residual values?
Thanks.


----------



## Haris335 (Dec 26, 2006)

StarFlare said:


> What's the annual allowed mileage for these residual values?
> Thanks.


All values are for 15k miles per year. Add 2% to get 12k OR 3% to get 10k miles per year.


----------



## lolitsnate (Oct 24, 2014)

Haris335 said:


> All values are for 15k miles per year. Add 2% to get 12k OR 3% to get 10k miles per year.


Figured it out, never mind.


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Haris335 said:


> All values are for 15k miles per year. Add 2% to get 12k OR 3% to get 10k miles per year.


May be a dumb question, but wouldn't it lower the month cost if people went with a 2 year lease? The residual value is at 63% for 24 months vs. 57% for 36 months. I went with a 36 month plan bc of a "better deal."


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

Spartan01 said:


> May be a dumb question, but wouldn't it lower the month cost if people went with a 2 year lease? The residual value is at 63% for 24 months vs. 57% for 36 months. I went with a 36 month plan bc of a "better deal."


No, that comes out higher per month. And there are all the one-time fees that you will "use" for a shorter time before you have to do it again.

Example: 50000 msrp, some rebate, max msds, no down:
36 months 57% = $525.02
24 months 63% = $635.08

In addition to that your state might have excise taxes that might murder you. The first year is brutal in MA, and the leasing doesn't help against it like it does against sales tax.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Spartan01 said:


> May be a dumb question, but wouldn't it lower the month cost if people went with a 2 year lease? The residual value is at 63% for 24 months vs. 57% for 36 months. I went with a 36 month plan bc of a "better deal."


No it won't because even though the 24 month lease has a higher residual, you also have a much shorter time (24 months vs 36 months) to pay this drop in residual value. That is, even though the 24 month may yield you a smaller residual drop amount you have to pay, you also have a much shorter time to pay it in (24 months instead of 36 months), which will typically result in a higher monthly payment.


----------



## Haris335 (Dec 26, 2006)

Spartan01 said:


> May be a dumb question, but wouldn't it lower the month cost if people went with a 2 year lease? The residual value is at 63% for 24 months vs. 57% for 36 months. I went with a 36 month plan bc of a "better deal."





Squiddie said:


> No, that comes out higher per month. And there are all the one-time fees that you will "use" for a shorter time before you have to do it again.
> 
> Example: 50000 msrp, some rebate, max msds, no down:
> 36 months 57% = $525.02
> ...


Well, yes residual if higher for 24 months but you get more time to pay for depreciation in a 36 month lease.

Using above example of 50000 car:
36 months: 57% residual = $28500. Depreciation: 50000-28500 = $21500
24 months: 63% residual = $31500. Depreciation: 50000-31500 = $18500

Just depreciation portion of the payment will be (i.e. not including interest and tax)
36: 21500/36 = 597.22 
24: 18500/24 = 770.83


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

There's only one reason why BMW is suddenly offering a 39-month split-term alternative: it yields THE lowest possible monthly payment / lease price point that dealers can then advertise to drive showroom activity/traffic.

You want to analyze and critique for sh*t*s and giggles, structure real (hypothetical) deals with reals BMW configs and compare the payments. Please post your results.


----------



## Haris335 (Dec 26, 2006)

Jon Shafer said:


> There's only one reason why BMW is suddenly offering a 39-month split-term alternative: it yields THE lowest possible monthly payment / lease price point that dealers can then advertise to drive showroom activity/traffic.
> 
> You want to analyze and critique for sh*t*s and giggles, structure real (hypothetical) deals with reals BMW configs and compare the payments. Please post your results.


+1. I love these 39mo programs. I was really disappointed to find out that they were not available on X5  It would have saved me $51 on my X5 deal.


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Jon Shafer said:


> There's only one reason why BMW is suddenly offering a 39-month split-term alternative: it yields THE lowest possible monthly payment / lease price point that dealers can then advertise to drive showroom activity/traffic.
> 
> You want to analyze and critique for sh*t*s and giggles, structure real (hypothetical) deals with reals BMW configs and compare the payments. Please post your results.


2015 BMW 535xi

Current October Rate:

36 months, 7 MSD @ .00080, 59% RSV
$ 6,834 total down for monthly payment of 776
Innovations 1,000, UDE 1,000

November Rate:

39 months, 7 MSD @ .00081, 58% RSV
$ 6,451 total down (security deposits dropped) for monthly rate of 743
Happier Holiday Credit 2,000, UDE 1,000

Difference of 33.00 / month = $ 1,188 saved over 36 months.


----------

